# wierd white hairs



## MOON16 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi, I have a chestnut that has some white hairs that I've never noticed before. They are mainly on his back, and neck. He is older, 16. do horses get white hairs like people?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Is it in patches, spots, or the occassional hair? They do tend to, espeically chestnuts, but it may be where tack or rugs rub?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Heaps of horses get white hairs. It's really nothing to worry about. 

If they are in unusual places - they could be places where old injuries were. From what I understand, this is because the damaged hair follicles do not produce pigment. It would be awesome if someone could verify this for me, because I'm really not quite sure.

There are also saddle marks shown on the back or the withers - from unfitted saddles being worn for a long period, or simple long-term saddle wear, unfitting or dirty saddle blankets. This is just another suggestion, although this most likely is not the case.

Or, they could just be bird-catcher spots.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

My chestnut gets that too! It's so weird lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I agree with Ching but pictures would help immensely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MOON16 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll try to get some pics up. I don't think it's birdcatcher spots. he does have some white hair on his nose and behind his ears in lines , i'm thinking maybe a previous owner left on a halter that was to small, but the ones on his back don't look like anything i've seen before. they arn't grouped together at all.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I have seen random, scattered, individual white hairs appear throughout the bodies of both a 3 and 5 year old, solid sorrel paints. Just a white hair here, and another there (no where near where tack would rub), and it never increased as they aged.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Scattered white hairs on red horses are pretty normal.


----------

